# Using a Faceplate on the Lathe



## Bernd (May 2, 2008)

Since I haven't seen anybody mention using a faceplate on a lathe I thought I show how I solved a problem do to lack of tooling and having small machines other than a 10X Logan lathe.

Remember the the thread of the mini-mill crash that took out my hi/lo range gear. Well, the part I was working on is done, but in order to finish it the part needed a 3/4"-14 pipe thread put into one end. This requires a 29/32" drill (0.906"/23mm). Show of hands of how many of us have one? Not me. If I did it won't fit in the machine any way. So, what to do.

I decided to use the lathe to bore out the hole to proper size and to help start the tap square in the hole. The first pic shows the set up. The tube on the right is what is going to get threaded into the adapter I made. On the left is the 3/4"-14 pipe tap and a penny in the forground to for size comparison. Note that I bored a 1/2" hole after I mill the surface flat in the mini-mill. Also not the piece of brass bolted on the opposite side to counter balance the weight of the angle plate.






Next I used a piece of stock to line up the hole on center somewhat. It doesn't need to be accurate since it will not mate with another part. It needs to run just good enough to get the first cut from the boring bar.





I took this picture while the lathe was running boring out the hole to the 0.906" size. I used a small carbide boring bar and a .05" depth cut. Finish turned out nice.





And here are a couple of pics of the finished product.









And here is were it's permanent home is going to be.





Where the wrench is lying in the forground is the radiator of the car. The adapter makes the connection from the intake manifold to the radiator via a hose.





I hope I've imparted a bit of info that can be used by others. As it's been said before "There's more than one way to skin a cat". 

Bernd


----------



## tel (May 2, 2008)

nice work-around Bernd, but shouldn't the main bore be recessed to accept a thermostat?


----------



## dparker (May 2, 2008)

Bernd: Good looking job and I'll bet a money saver job also! The faceplate is something I have not used very much except when making a crankshaft between centers some time ago.
Marlyn Hadley (now deceased) had a picture of one in his book on model engines and several other tooling notes and pictures.
Here is my adaption:









The "V" block can be turned over and used as a mounting plate like a angle plate and I can add a homemade angle plate to that to make it longer if needed. The "V" block slides in and out radially to obtain the distance to center needed and can be locked down with clamp bolts anywhere along the radius.
don


----------



## Divided He ad (May 2, 2008)

Bernd,

Thank you for showing this. I've never used my face plate! It always looks a bit scary !?   
The idea of balance always got me thinking too... 
I must read up on it. It looks like a good way to machine the awkward bits. 

Just thinking about it Tel, The part may just be a to feed coolant or the 'stat recess could be in the head or the top fixing? 
just a thought... I'm sure Bernd will clear it up ;D 

Ralph.


----------



## tel (May 3, 2008)

dparker  said:
			
		

> Marlyn Hadley (now deceased) had a picture of one in his book on model engines and several other tooling notes and pictures.
> Here is my adaption:



Now there's a name I haven't heard in a while, and a very clever bloke. Had some correspondence with him way back before the days of the internet.

Yeah Ralph, I thought of that about a nano-second after I'd posted.

Useful things, Vee blocks - here's another application


----------



## Bernd (May 3, 2008)

tel  said:
			
		

> nice work-around Bernd, but shouldn't the main bore be recessed to accept a thermostat?



Thanks Tel. To be honest with you, I don't know were the thermostat is or even if there is one. Remeber these guys only go for about a 7 to 10 second ride down the quater mile. If the engine runs more than 5 minuets that's alot. They also use an electric fan in front of the radiator to pull air through. You can just make out the fan in the lower left of the last pic. Ofcourse I may be wrong. First time this year. :big: :big: I'll find out though from the guy that owns the car.

Bernd


----------



## Bernd (May 3, 2008)

Nice set up there Don. That's some real fixture you got there. Very versatile to.

Bernd


----------



## Bernd (May 3, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> Bernd,
> 
> Thank you for showing this. I've never used my face plate! It always looks a bit scary !?
> The idea of balance always got me thinking too...
> I must read up on it. It looks like a good way to machine the awkward bits.



Not that scary. Just start out with a slow speed and work your way up in speed. Also you don't need to go so fast for boring out a hole.



> Just thinking about it Tel, The part may just be a to feed coolant or the 'stat recess could be in the head or the top fixing?
> just a thought... I'm sure Bernd will clear it up ;D
> 
> Ralph.



Your right Ralph, that's were he is filling it from. he need's to make a cover for it with a cap. I don't think it has a thermostat, but I'll find out. 

By the way, The Bedside reader has several articles in it about faceplate work.

Bernd


----------



## tel (May 3, 2008)

One of the most useful things I've even made is a mini faceplate for small work (3" dia) on the Myford - much less daunting that have the 'big' 9" one flogging around.


----------



## BobWarfield (May 3, 2008)

No thermostats on the drag racers in my day!

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Brass_Machine (May 3, 2008)

dparker  said:
			
		

> Bernd: Good looking job and I'll bet a money saver job also! The faceplate is something I have not used very much except when making a crankshaft between centers some time ago.
> Marlyn Hadley (now deceased) had a picture of one in his book on model engines and several other tooling notes and pictures.
> Here is my adaption:
> 
> ...



I am trying to make one of those based on these pictures. Could you start another thread with a few more?? Please?? ;D

Eric


----------



## Divided He ad (May 3, 2008)

Bernd  said:
			
		

> By the way, The Bedside reader has several articles in it about faceplate work.
> 
> Bernd



I do not have one of these.. Don't even know what they look like? I have seen various references to this book but never seen one? Is it a book? or a magazine? 

Was today researching the "bible" 28th edition after reading of it's quality .... £50 ($100) sound good?


Ralph.


----------



## tel (May 4, 2008)

you'll pick up an older edition considerably cheaper and it will be substantially the same book - certainly as far as our purposes go. My 17th edition cost me all of $Au5.

They come up on ebay pretty frequently.


----------



## Circlip (May 4, 2008)

Ralph, have a look at Camden at Bath, not sure if they used to sell it, also for a faceplate design on this side of the pond, Dave Piddington did one in MEW. It had a "Potts" type vee block on the face which was adjusted with a screw drive. Regards  Ian.


----------



## tel (May 4, 2008)

Potts or Keats Sir Clip?

Mini Keats on the 3" faceplate, and a full frontal shot


----------



## Circlip (May 4, 2008)

You're right Tel - Keats, Senior moment again, glad you're watching my back over here :big: G'day,  Ian


----------



## tel (May 4, 2008)

Funny 'ow the frequency of them senior moments seems to increase as we get older, ain't it.


----------



## Bogstandard (May 4, 2008)

Seeing as you are all into making gizmos for your machines, I am not.

Just look at this example.

This is a commercially made Keats angle plate (supposedly they have a different name in the US), less than £30 ($60 US). If I could make one, as accurately and cheaply as this in 3 hours or less, then I would. In fact in less time, because you would have to take material costs as well on top of the £10 per hour I would charge myself. It will hold big things, little things, square, round and almost any other shape you want to think of.







Plus it will also mount on your miller for holding things perfectly square to the table.






To talk in the style of Dirty Harry

Put it this way punk,

Do you really have to make one?

Dirty Bogs.


----------



## Bernd (May 4, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> I do not have one of these.. Don't even know what they look like? I have seen various references to this book but never seen one? Is it a book? or a magazine?
> 
> Was today researching the "bible" 28th edition after reading of it's quality .... £50 ($100) sound good?
> 
> ...



Here's Guy's website. http://lautard.com/books-ge.htm This will take you right to the books.

Bernd


----------



## mklotz (May 4, 2008)

Ralph,

There's no real need to have the latest edition of MH (Machinery's Handbook). In fact, some of the older editions have material more pertinent to the model engineer that is missing in the newer editions.

Look for used book sales at your local library. As engineers die off, their technical books are often donated to the libraries. I've bought at least six editions of MH at our local library for less than $5 apiece.


----------



## Divided He ad (May 4, 2008)

Thank you gents.

I think now forearmed I shall go to the model show in Harrogate this weekend and know what to look for, as well as know a reasonable price  I'm going to have to fight really hard with myself not to spend too much though.... I can't seem to keep the wallet in my pocket when it comes to machine tools etc!!  :


Ralph.


----------

